# If you're reading this, you've been LEFT BEHIND!



## BobVigneault (Oct 21, 2011)

The RAPTURE has taken place!!! If you are reading this, the rapture has taken place and you've been LEFT BEHIND. Early this morning I placed a dead man's switch in my chair so that if my chair was suddenly EMPTY, it would trigger this message.

If you are still here then go buy the Left Behind series and start reading it so you will know what to do. I thought that guy was full of horse apples up to his ears but I guess I was wrong. If anyone wants my iPhone and my lunch, just take it cuz I'M GONE!!!!


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 21, 2011)

Ooops. I had to run to the bathroom and I forgot to turn off my dead man's switch. Sorry for the false alarm. HEY! Who took my iPHONE? WHERE'S MY LUNCH???!!!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the DVD's, too!


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 21, 2011)

MARK! BRING BACK MY JOYCE MEYER DVDs!!!!


----------



## Stargazer65 (Oct 21, 2011)

> HEY! Who took my iPHONE? WHERE'S MY LUNCH???!!!



I want your keyboard too, because I just spewed coffee all over mine!


----------



## Edward (Oct 21, 2011)

There wasn't an adjustment to allow for the change from the Julian to the Papist Gregorian calendar. There is still time for everyone to mail me the contents of their bank accounts and deeds to their property (No Detroit real estate, please).


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Oct 21, 2011)

Ahh, this made my day!


----------



## Andres (Oct 21, 2011)

There's no such thing as a free lunch (unless you steal Bob's).


----------



## J. Dean (Oct 21, 2011)

Kirk Cameron? Is that you?


----------



## yoyoceramic (Oct 21, 2011)

I propose we rename the board now and require all users to subscribe to recommended reading:

View attachment 2410


----------



## Herald (Oct 21, 2011)

My eschatological position is post-Bawb. 

sent from my most excellent Motorola Atrix.


----------



## Andres (Oct 21, 2011)

Herald said:


> My eschatological position is post-Bawb.



With all due respect dear brother, a pre-Bawb position clearly makes more sense.


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 21, 2011)

Dibs on the cool shades!

Just a check, but are we amils the only ones left?


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 21, 2011)

I'll try and get a head count. Could all you amils STOP MOVING, PLEASE?!


----------



## Danny (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey guys, they have the internet in heaven... have fun down there...


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 21, 2011)

Danny said:


> Hey guys, they have the internet in heaven... have fun down there...



No passwords, open servers, I suppose


----------



## "William The Baptist" (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Bill The Baptist (Oct 21, 2011)

J. Dean said:


> Kirk Cameron? Is that you?



And the Oscar for Best Actor goes to.....Kirk Cameron for Left Behind! Just kidding Kirk, sit your silly butt down.


----------



## Herald (Oct 21, 2011)

Andres said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> > My eschatological position is post-Bawb.
> ...



I was thinking of going mid-Bawb but it would be too hard to explain.


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 24, 2011)

I had to abandon the a-Bawb position because all of this talk about a dead man switch is just too pessimistic. A post-Bawb position clearly embraces the golden-age switch, which In my humble opinion is the only truly biblical position.


----------



## Theogenes (Oct 24, 2011)

LOL!
Thankfully, Doc, if you missed the rapture, you can use your time machine and still make it. Back to the Past...or go Back to the Future and find out when it occurs and then set your watch alarm....


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 24, 2011)

Bawb, does this mean that you want all of your Glenn Beck Goldline International gold coins back too? Because, since I lifted yours I feel as if I have experienced my own private rapture!


----------



## NB3K (Oct 27, 2011)

I was brought up in a penticostal church ie. Church of God denomination and they stressed that the Church will be raptured before the tribulation, but I feel that if there is a "rapture" it will be post-trib why? because it is a honor to suffer for the sake of Christ.

Why does the charismatic church believe in a pre-trib rapture?


----------

